# New Projects Page Part 5



## 37fleetwood (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok new members new bikes new projects!!! let's see them!
Spring is almost upon us and I know there are some of you working on something!
new projects or old projects you are working on for this Summer, I want to see some photos!
Here are the other new project pages!
first page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=14
second page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1113
third page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2163
fourth page http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3147
sixth page http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=8160


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 25, 2009)

hers my im not sure what year indian project. i wish i could have bought the epay parts but, other projects are begging my time.  is the fork correct? my other is a 1933 b1 !/2 e


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 25, 2009)

THe fork looks like a Pierce,  just about positive it is.  The distinct curve in the top of the truss rods are the main give away. Scott at SM2501@aol.com wwould probably be interested in the forks, he collects Pierce, among other things.  He may even have the correct forks for your bike?

CR


----------



## JLarkin (Feb 25, 2009)

These two just came back from the sandblaster.  Primed 4 pieces tonight and trying for the rest tomorrow.  Warm weather is hard to come by right now.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been piecing this guy together for the last few weeks, It's a replica of my uncles 70's klunker mountainbike. The wheels are from another project, but in the end its gonna have the right aluminum rims on it a 2 speed kickback and Schwinn script brakes.
 How about those 2.8 inch tires? The original bike had the schwinn knobbies on it but I found these in my basement from the previous tenants and I couldn't resist. I'm contemplating taking the kitchen knife to them and chopping off those edge treads. 
Also those rims in the pictures are Stainless S-2's I've never seen another pair, anybody have info on them?


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 27, 2009)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> I've been piecing this guy together for the last few weeks, It's a replica of my uncles 70's klunker mountainbike.



Nice choice of paint colors and frame. Almost too nice to beat up on a dirt trail..but, bikes are meant to be ridden!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah its for my uncle so he's paying for everything, paint job was only about $120 and I did the pinstripes.


----------



## Parker (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's some of the progress I've made on my twin 20. Up next is the frame, the paint is 1/8" thick in red and it was dark brown. At least that extra thick red has saved it from rust. Some parent or kid repainted the bike bright acrylic red and some sort of oily black paint that must have been on sale for the fenders. Get some fenders rolled some parts chromed might finish by July.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 28, 2009)

...well this project of mine is in a very first stage at this point , because i want to do it right as possible, gathering parts is difficult but strange enough i think i have the huffman complete for 90%, so working on the welds and the fenders to make them beter, like some ligth dents in the fenders and some ugly spots on the welds on the frame, the best find from two weeks ago is a very cheap originele tornado spring saddle or mesinger airflow saddle, very happy with it because people told me that this was a very rare seat, but then again, it bbelongs on a huffman bike, so i was very lucky on this one, so sandblasted on a very low pressure and painted with originele 1940 enemale paint and bake the paint and it look much more better then the thick poadercoat, more originele.
so the frame is almost ready for a good prime layer and the front fender also,
found also a National badge that is also rare but also told me that this badge with the checkerd flag is not correct for this streamliner, but still it is a beautifull badge..
the seconde badge is the one i am going to use and about the color ofthe bike
that is still a point, i am thinking to make it black with originele enamele paint, red scallops with cream or yellow ( soft) pinstripes , looks kinda hotrod paint sceme, but there is now a huffman of ebay that has a darker blue on it, so maby that could be the national blue...


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 17, 2009)

...very quiet here...
anyway i am working on my rear fender, there where more holes the whe have in our cheese here, so i re-locate a few holes and there now in the center of the  fender, i patched the holes with some JB weld, and when it is smooth i use a thin layer of bondo....






and here is the sanded result..


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 17, 2009)

You might want to lay a thin layer of fiberglass on the backside of those holes or reconsider and weld them shut.  Holes tend to not hold filler very well or they could swell/shrink.  If you use fiberglass, lay it in the sun for a week to let it cure good and do all the moving it is going to do.  Then sand it flat and move on.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking good Ronald! mine is still the same as when I got it, I haven't had a chance to do anything with it.
you guys are going to laugh but here is my most recent project


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 18, 2009)

....your first taiwan iron woopie poopie horse ?????


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Bird on a wire (budget)*

Latest project 4 me, crusty but fun


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 23, 2009)

it's giving me a few problems but coming along nicely my woopie poopie bike as Ronald put it now has more woopie and poopie!


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 24, 2009)

Shot my Linen Gold base coat for the insert and scallop outlines tonight.  Going to mask off in the morning and try to shoot the scallops, inserts, rim and fender stripes in Cool Vanilla tomorrow night.  Masking until the wee hours on Friday night, then finishing up Saturday morning shooting the rest of the bikes in Red Rock and bring home Sunday.  Red Rock without the red pearl mixed in is real close to the original Indian Red.  Stay tuned....should be purty.  Oh yeah, I sanded primer for 10 hours over the weekend.  That sucked but it's better than rushing and re-doing.


----------



## rjs5700 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Hey Scott....*

Here's one I just finished. Nobody wanted this bike before. I just finished installing the motor yesterday and sold it today.


----------



## Hooch (Mar 24, 2009)

wow that is great!
I have one of those kits and was wondering how i could make it look cool
thats about as cool as one can get!


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 29, 2009)

*Paint is done*

Just a couple of touchups but they are ready for reassembly (moreso than I am).


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2009)

hey John (Simpson) the wheezer looks great! I like how you fatigued the engine and all
and the Hawthornes are coming out super John (Larkin) they look edible like candy great colors and I hate you because I never can get such nice crisp lines. outstanding everyone!!!
there's going to be great riding this summer, I want to see photos coming up soon!
here is a pre-assembly of sorts of one of mine. not as pretty as some of you guys but I'm finally getting into this one.


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 31, 2009)

37fleetwood said:


> it's giving me a few problems but coming along nicely my woopie poopie bike as Ronald put it now has more woopie and poopie!





...i love asian wall of death bikes.... banzaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## CCM Rider (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Redline1968, I was just noticing your Indian. It appears to be like me mine since it doesn't have a 'split crank'... what  yours has that mine doesn't is the badge which is the actual 'hendee mgc. co.'... mine is in good shape but it lacks the badge which as you may know is a rare one to come by. could you tell me the serial number on yours... perhaps we can compare? CCM Rider.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 25, 2009)

ccm have a picture?  the numbers ar 1LL3 as far as i can tell.  indians have fatter dropout in the rear.   the split crank is a early teens model mine is a 1920 if you want to see some fakes look on ebay. there are two of them  i feel sorry for the buyer.  i actually found the original handle bars missing the cross bar but is the real thing; but not the fork yet. here are a few new pictures.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 8, 2009)

Did a little more paint work on my whizzer project frame, I don't intend on selling this frame so its fun just to paint it however I want.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 10, 2009)

mounted the engine the other day, and some clamp on brakes


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jun 1, 2009)

Finished the not so clunky clunker this weekend, took it for a few runs down a hill (could be considered a mountain for those of you on the east side) and had a blast. front brakes have a ton of stopping power and the two speed was working great for most of the day until the transfer spring decided to snap.
And the other bikes are new finds from this weekend. The girls schwinn looks pretty rough but all the chrome was actually perfectly preserved under the silver spray paint. The little columbia is really starting to grow on me. Can't find any info on it. Its made in Holland though, and has the SA 3 speed TCW hub with a Dyno for the tail light. Its really fun to ride.
also I'm awaiting the final piece for my whizzer, I'll have pictures soon.


----------



## JAcycle (Jun 2, 2009)

*Gettin there*

These suck to piece together.Slowly coming along though.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 25, 2009)

well Walt's swap and ride are coming up this weekend so I thought I would at least get the new streamliner out and running. I rode it around the block today for the first time! it rode great the only problem is the middleweight tires I put on it til I can afford new tires for it. here is a photo taken today:


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 26, 2009)

mmmm..she looks skinny with those tires...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 6, 2009)

where are the new projects???
here is a new photo of mine with the really big white tires! I feel like Goldilocks


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 10, 2009)

*Just finished putting in one peice....'38 Motorbike*



37fleetwood said:


> Ok new members new bikes new projects!!! let's see them!
> Spring is almost upon us and I know there are some of you working on something!
> new projects or old projects you are working on for this Summer, I want to see some photos!
> Here are the other new project pages!
> ...



This bike is in original paint except for a couple parts it was missing. It's got allot of patina! Rides awesome! Brad


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Dec 5, 2009)

So should be able to start working on this one pretty soon, I'm going to be a test on my matching patina skills as I'm gonna paint the darts and pinstripes back on.
I also got around to getting some truss rod plates cut out of stainless, I only have two right now but that was a test, if anyone wants one I'll be able to make more in January.
I dont know how close they are to the Schwinn ones, I only have one from a roadmaster to model off of


----------

